
Show HN: A Mac Desktop App to Manage S3 and Dynamo - commandeer
https://getcommandeer.com
======
timclark
How do you manage AWS credentials? We use short lived credentials that are
stored in the standard file system location and expire frequently, can your
application just use these? We gave up exporting permanent credential a long
time ago.

~~~
commandeer
We currently use the long-lived user keys, but are working on short-lived role
keys as well as support with Okta.

------
Nextgrid
Electron? :(

~~~
commandeer
Yes, we will be releasing the app for Linux and Windows in the next few weeks.
Electron is enabling this. Just make sure you have your RAM upgraded, and you
will be fine :)

